# Nissan Titan/Cummins diesel



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Surprised nobody has posted this yet. If they build it, and price it right, I'll buy it.

http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2011/0...ng-four-cylinder-diesel-for-nissan-titan.html


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Please build it Nissan!! "If you build it they will come!" 
This will also push all the other manufacturers over the edge and they will build there own versions.


----------



## Bowzer (Dec 2, 2010)

FishAfrica said:


> Please build it Nissan!! "If you build it they will come!"
> This will also push all the other manufacturers over the edge and they will build there own versions.


Oh if only...please, please!


----------



## 7 Dog (Oct 31, 2007)

I was telling someone today that I remember a guy in Normangee probably 25 or 30 years ago that we were doing some work for that had a diesel Datsun pickup. I seem to remember him saying he got over 40 miles to the gallon. He was making an attempt to call all over Canada trying to buy another one. It appeared that they quit making them. Sure could use one about now.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I read somewhere, not too long ago, that Cummins has already hooked up with a light duty truck maker to supply 5.9L diesels. I'll have to go back through some Diesel Power mags to find the article. Will post it when I find it.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh H3ll YEA!!!!!!!! it's about dang time!! Toyota imported small diesel from 80-84,there's still running at 43 mpg!!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Diesel*

Yea VW made one too.Ford/Mazda,Toyota,Nisson/Datsun also.Don't think any had turbo's.And not peppy enough for the Heavy Footed Americans.And as said by someone all got around 40mpg.Wish I had one now...CVA34l


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm betting this is our future when the "gas to liquid" plants start pouring out zero sulphur diesel from nat gas.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I'll wager *if* Nissan uses that engine it'll be in the commercial trucks as a competitor to the Sprinters.

I doubt it'll show up in a light duty pickup.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

bigdav160 said:


> I'll wager *if* Nissan uses that engine it'll be in the commercial trucks as a competitor to the Sprinters.
> 
> I doubt it'll show up in a light duty pickup.


First paragraph:



> Cummins is developing a high-efficiency inline-four-cylinder diesel engine with money from the U.S. Department of Energy and in partnership with Nissan for demonstration in the Titan light-duty pickup truck. The project was announced at the DOE


----------



## Bowzer (Dec 2, 2010)

I just want to see the momentum swing over to realistic fuels with distribution that can be supported...ie new diesels that can help push biodiesel production and the like. This electric **** is ridiculous.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I am not a fan of Nissan but if they produce a diesel truck I will be willing to check it out.


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

I will definately look into this truck if they come out with it. This Chevy gas gussler getting the mpg's it get's is getting old real quick.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah Bowser, we seem to be sooo close to getting away from enemy oil but we just can't get there. With all the nat gas in this country you would think the gas to liquids would be the way to go. I don't know the economics of the GTL plants, but I understand Shell is streaming their plant online in Qatar right now.


----------



## L33Z71 (May 26, 2011)

I will buy one if they make it. I actually like the Nissan Titans already, but the horrible gas mileage keeps me from buying one.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

I heard today from my diesel mechanic guru that they have shut project down because it will put dodge out of.business. I hole its not true because the ultimate pickup for me would be a 1/2 ton with a diesel. Let's just hope and pray it happens. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

g2outfitter said:


> I heard today from my diesel mechanic guru that they have shut project down because it will put dodge out of.business. I hole its not true because the ultimate pickup for me would be a 1/2 ton with a diesel. Let's just hope and pray it happens.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Who shut it down? It is a federally funded feasibility project:

http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2011/0...ng-four-cylinder-diesel-for-nissan-titan.html
_
"Though the project started in September, Nissan and Cummins have already built a prototype version of the four-cylinder diesel and installed it in a current-generation Titan mule for drive testing. Pictures of the engine show four high-pressure fuel rails feeding the engine's cylinders."

"The total size of the Cummins light-duty clean diesel project is a $30 million effort, with the DOE contributing $15 million. The program is scheduled to run through September 2014, the year in which we expect the next-generation Titan to debut."

_Also, the motor and manufacturing capability already exist. The study here was putting it into a 1/2 ton pickup, making it meet USA Tier 3 emission standards, and showing the DOE that their CAFE fuel economy mandated MPG targets are achievable... http://cumminsengines.com/every/applications/light_commercial/isf28_lcv.page?


----------

